# Video in posts



## jcam222 (Nov 2, 2019)

uploading photos is very easy.  How do you embed videos?


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Nov 2, 2019)

jcam222 said:


> uploading photos is very easy.  How do you embed videos?




Well, that makes two of us. 
I do notice that almost all videos posted are from You Tube.


----------



## daveomak (Nov 3, 2019)

Copy the "embed" label...   Click on "media" icon in the bar above...  copy to the media url bar and post...


----------



## jcam222 (Nov 3, 2019)

daveomak said:


> Copy the "embed" label...   Click on "media" icon in the bar above...  copy to the media url bar and post...


 Thanks Dave!


----------

